# Ladies in ,PA,NJ,DE, or MD, april 11th



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm planning a cook out at my yacht club! It's for all ladies from all walks of life..

Of course that would include ladies that sail!

Anchor Yacht Club Home Page

The time is 3 pm until whenever...

there are lots of picnic tables, 2 large grilles, in the club is a pool table, and lots of tables if the weather turns foul. Pot luck, covered dish or a small donation to offset food costs. the club has a commercial type kitchen for food prep.

RVSP please! Here or contact me off list.

Hope you can make it!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh well, I tried! I'll still have a good size group for the cookout looks like the weather will be perfect!


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

I feel SO left out! (Sniff sniff)


----------

